# multi level arboreal enclosure questions



## evilebe (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm buying a couple of these beverage dispensers today and will be doing some modifications to them tonight. the lid comes off as well as the top comes off of the bottom and the bottom of the top half is solid. i'm thinking about either just cutting a 4 or 5 inch hole in the bottom of the top half or cutting out the entire bottom and would like to hear the ideas of others on what to do with this container.




thanks for your replies.


----------



## axle37 (Apr 25, 2012)

evilebe said:


> i'm buying a couple of these beverage dispensers today and will be doing some modifications to them tonight. the lid comes off as well as the top comes off of the bottom and the bottom of the top half is solid. i'm thinking about either just cutting a 4 or 5 inch hole in the bottom of the top half or cutting out the entire bottom and would like to hear the ideas of others on what to do with this container.
> 
> View attachment 102622
> 
> ...


i love seeing awesome container ideas like this. what are you wanting to put in it?


----------



## evilebe (Apr 25, 2012)

maybe a communal a. avic set up. all of the arboreals i buy in the future. i wanted to buy ten of these today but something told me to only get a couple for starters. here is my want list. i will put all of the arboreals in these.

Brachypelma Boehmei 
avicularia versicolor 
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Lampropelma violaceopes 
b smithi
Ephebopus uatuman
g pulchra
Hapalopus sp. Colombia 
Poecilotheria regalis 
Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 25, 2012)

Avicularia genus isnt communal, so maybe dont do that

Im thinking how the container can be opened along the middle seem, that could be your door. Put a bunch of cool stuff in the top, a bit of sub in the bottom and you have yourself a nice Avic container. 

Or, if you had enough you could just buy a few hundred dollars worth of hard liquor and put a different kind in each one. Ill come ove and help you out:biggrin:


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 25, 2012)

How big is it. From the picture you provided it looks like it'll be too small to fit a single adult sized specimen of any of the species you've listed. Also if your putting an avicularia species in the container I'd taped the top lid close to prevent it from accidently opening ( avics will usually head up and web up top) for the others I would tape up the bottom up to prevent an accidental seperation and use the top lid for feeding and watering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## evilebe (Apr 27, 2012)

it's a 1.6 gallon dispenser so with the bottom accessible, i would say it's about 2.5 gallons...
i got three of the dispensers yesterday and i'm working on them now. i've got three avicularia avicularia and a t. blondi (sweeet) coming today so i need to get them built.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep us updated. Id like to see the finished product


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 27, 2012)

There was a thread a while back, with this exact same dispenser turned into a enclosure. They cut a hole in the mid-section. Cant remember the name of the thread though.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 27, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> There was a thread a while back, with this exact same dispenser turned into a enclosure. They cut a hole in the mid-section. Cant remember the name of the thread though.


i know it's near the end of the big enclosure pictures thread, that's where i got the idea.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool. Im pretty picky when it comes to enclosures, but i like to look at peoples creations. Good luck.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 28, 2012)

i finally finished a couple of them. here is a picture.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Shay (Apr 29, 2012)

sick man.gettin them creative juices a flowin


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 29, 2012)

i have two laser cutters at my work - you should ship me one or two. we can do some crazy things man !!!!!!!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 29, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 29, 2012)

Great man! This would be so awesome for frogs, too! Have the bottom with water for tads or froglets and substrate at the top half. Hmmmm...... (looks for space for an amphibian section)


----------

